# Nissan tiida 2008 hard start



## Frankie.tt (Jan 26, 2020)

I have a nissan tiida sedan that cranks but wont start on mornings ,some mornings it struggles and start.
I noticed that the car would start instantly when I use a jumper cable 
I did a drop test it came back normal
I did a computer check and I got a ho2S2 mntr B1 lean code
I also change the battery
I changed the engine
I changed the starter 
I serviced the alternator 
Change the fuel pump
Changed spark plugs
Changed ignition coils
Cleaned injectors
Changed throttle body
Changed battery clamps
Changed ground wire from battery to transmission 

All of this and still hard starts on mornings but runs properly throughout the day when started


----------

